# Rangefinder



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking at buying a new rangefinder this year. I would prefer something with arc since I will mainly use it for bowhunting but I am not against anything else as well. I am looking at either bushnell, leupold or nikon also has anyone tried the halo xrt6 rangefinder? how is it for only being around $100? any info on which ones I should look at and which ones to avoid? Thanks


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Not sure if this is in your price range, but I would recommend vortex's rangefinder. I was in between it and leupold's but I ended up getting the vortex because it is the only rangefinder that has a full warranty on everything including the electronics. So you'll have a rangefinder for life no matter what. The only thing you'll have to worry about is losing it or someone stealing it.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Optically the bushnell rangefinder is so dark you can hardly see through it and get a reading at first and last light. Also, after using it for 2 seasons, mine died. Buying the vortex ranger as soon as i can


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

+1 My Bushnell sucks and died also. My bro has a vortex and that thing is WAY better.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The next range finder I buy will be a Leica.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

+1 for Leica I can get reading out to 2000 yards with my 1600b.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If / when my Bushnell 650 ever dies I'd love a Leica. The Bushnell is still going strong after almost 20 years.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> If / when my Bushnell 650 ever dies I'd love a Leica. The Bushnell is still going strong after almost 20 years.
> 
> -DallanC


They must not make em like they used to. I wish mine lasted more than 2 full seasons


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I like my vortex. http://www.elusivehunting.com/product-category/optics/vortex/rangefinders/


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

We have two bushnels in the group, 1 died pretty quick. Also have two nikons in the group, 1 died after a few seasons and 1 has been great for 5 years.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I have a Nikon Prostaff 5 rangefinder. I love it, however, I do wish I would have got one with angle compensation. I purchased it when I only did rifle hunts. Now that I have picked up archery, I wish I would have gone a different route.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys I am still deciding but your info helps out.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I went with a Leupold RX 1000 with TBR. I absolutely love using it - First time out of the box, I ranged a house at over 900 yards with it. I've been more than happy with my purchase. My FIL has the Vortex and while I'm sure it's a nice unit, I had a hard time picking up our steel target at 950 the other day. It took a few minutes before being able to pick up a reading. It probably had more to do with the idiot behind the lens (me) more than anything.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most any rangefinder will range out to incredible distances off hard reflective objects. My Bushnell 600 can range out to nearly 1000 off stop signs. The true test is how far can you range off a non-reflective object like deer/elk hair. I've always had good luck shooting off trees or rocks next to a deer that otherwise I wouldnt be able to pick up.

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Most any rangefinder will range out to incredible distances off hard reflective objects. My Bushnell 600 can range out to nearly 1000 off stop signs. The true test is how far can you range off a non-reflective object like deer/elk hair. I've always had good luck shooting off trees or rocks next to a deer that otherwise I wouldnt be able to pick up.
> 
> -DallanC


You're spot on with the true test being ranging animals. I had a Nikon 500 that couldn't pick up horses in my parent's pasture that were clearly inside 200 yards (known size of pasture).


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

It depends on your price range. You can buy a cheap one, but you get what you pay for. The vortex is the best in that price range and comes with a great warranty.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I just bought my first rangefinder. I was back and forth between the Vortex and the Luepold. I was able to get the luepold 1000 off Craigslist for $200, but had a hard time taking back the 800 I had bought at bass pro for $275 because it had the trophy scale. I don't care about trophies, but the 50 inch Alaska Moose rule is enough of a headache it would be nice to have another tool in making sure you're legal.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Leica 1600 and its fantastic, for me personally it's the best I have owned and tried over the years. I also have the vortex and for the price range and warranty its tough to beat. My brother has a Leupold and he really likes it. If your willing to spend the money I would go with the Leica. If your wanting to scale back a bit either the vortex or leupold are great options in my opinion.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Leica has the best laser technology and smallest beam divergence for sure. But they are a bit more expensive. I would put it between the Leupold rx800 - 1000and the Vortex for the sub $400 rangefinder. The Vortex boasts the better warranty -- even on the electronic component. The Leupold has faster target acquisition, and maybe a little bit longer range. Go try them both out and pick the one you like best. Personally I use the Vortex Ranger.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

I started with a cheap Bushnell, it was pretty slow and fogged up a lot. I can't speak for the halo, but iv found that i usually get what I pay for and unfortunately hunting gear is usually more expensive. If thats what you can afford id say give it a try. If you can spend a little more id recommend the vortex.


----------

